# Midnight Commander 4.7.4_2 hung up machine on installation



## AlexJ (Oct 8, 2010)

I tried it with 4.7.4_1 and now tried again with 4.7.4_2 but no success.

Compilation process itself was done successfully, but on installation step machine stuck for 2 hours on string:
[cmd=]test -z "/usr/local/libexec/mc/fish" || ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/libexec/mc/fish"[/cmd]

and after that returned following messages:


```
ls: Cannot fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
rmdir: Cannot fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
eval: Cannot fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
gmake[5]: *** [install-fishDATA] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4/lib/vfs/mc-vfs/fish'
gmake[4]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4/lib/vfs/mc-vfs/fish'
gmake[3]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4/lib/vfs/mc-vfs'
gmake[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4/lib/vfs'
gmake[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4/lib'
gmake: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
*** Error code 1
```

When I called top after that it start after 30 seconds delay and shows:


```
3954 processes:34 running, 2977 sleeping, 683 zombie, 260 waiting
Swap: 2048M Total, 399M Used, 1648M Free, 19% Inuse, 204K In, 41M Out
```
when usually machine has 37-38 processes.
Swap is usually zero or few kilobytes, but as you can see it was filled out with garbage and leave bunch of zombies.

*ps* work to hard (2-3 minutes) and shows a long list filled with stuff like this:


```
....
.......
root  81333  0.0  0.2  3496  1024   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.01 grep ^[^cbt]
root  81334  0.0  0.1  3628   572   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81336  0.0  0.0  3628     0   0  WW   -         0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81340  0.0  0.2  3496  1024   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.01 grep ^[^cbt]
root  81343  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.13 <defunct>
root  81344  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.01 <defunct>
root  81345  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.00 <defunct>
root  81361  0.0  0.0  3628     0   0  IW   -         0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81373  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.30 <defunct>
root  81374  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.01 <defunct>
root  81375  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.00 <defunct>
root  81447  0.0  0.0  3628     0   0  WW   -         0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81448  0.0  0.2  3496  1024   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.01 grep ^[cb]
root  81449  0.0  0.1  3628   572   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81450  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.22 <defunct>
root  81452  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.01 <defunct>
root  81453  0.0  0.0     0     0   0  Z     2:56PM   0:00.00 <defunct>
root  81465  0.0  0.0  3628     0   0  IW   -         0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81466  0.0  0.2  3496  1024   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.01 grep ^[cb]
root  81481  0.0  0.0  3628     0   0  IW   -         0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81482  0.0  0.2  3496  1024   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.01 grep ^[cb]
root  81483  0.0  0.1  3628   564   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81484  0.0  0.0  3628     0   0  IW   -         0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
root  81485  0.0  0.2  3496  1024   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.01 grep ^[^cbt]
root  81486  0.0  0.1  3628   588   0  I     2:56PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish
.........
...
```

Even [cmd=]shutdown -r now[/cmd] couldn't help on first try and says:

```
Shutdown NOW!
shutdown: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

After third try machine finally rebooted.

Hardware is pretty old it's pentium-III-1GHz, RAM-512Mb with a lot of free space on HDD.
It primarily used as local NTP server, GIT repository, few SQLite databases and nothing else, so it more than enough resources for machine like this one.

OS: FreeBSD-8.1 release 

selected options by *make config* for Midnight Commander is : 

```
OPTIONS=        SLANG           "Build with SLang library" on \
                ICONV           "Build with iconv recoding" on \
                NLS             "Build with NLS support" on \
                EDIT            "Build with internal editor" on \
                X11             "Build with X11 library" off \
                SUBSHELL        "Build with subshell support" off \
                SAMBA           "Build with Samba support" off
```

Environment:

```
SHELL=/bin/csh
SSH_CLIENT=192.168.1.100 3273 22
USER=alex
MAIL=/var/mail/alex
HOME=/root
SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/0
PAGER=less
ENV=/home/alex/.shrc
MM_CHARSET=UTF-8
LOGNAME=alex
NCURSES_NO_UTF8_ACS=1
BLOCKSIZE=K
TERM=rxvt
PATH=./:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
PWD=/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4
SSH_CONNECTION=192.168.1.100 3273 192.168.1.10 22
FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=YES
EDITOR=mcedit
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD
VENDOR=intel
OSTYPE=FreeBSD
MACHTYPE=i386
SHLVL=2
GROUP=wheel
HOST=ntp.repository.local
REMOTEHOST=192.168.1.100
INPUTRC=/usr/local/etc/.inputrc
```

Previously was successfully installed mc-4.7.2 and works as expected.
I already tried [cmd=]make deinstall && make clean && make clean && make install[/cmd] but without success - installation stuck on installing fish.
Same issue happened when I tried [cmd=]portugrade mc[/cmd]

Could someone bring some light on this issue please?


----------



## oiram (Feb 7, 2011)

I had that problem for a while too, in 4.7.3, 4.7.4, and 4.7.5 now. Could not find a solution. Got really anxious to have it done so investigated further.

The command which is causing problem is below:

[cmd=]test -z "/usr/local/libexec/mc/fish" || ../../../../config/install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/libexec/mc/fish"[/cmd]

test will simply check for existence of directory /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish (in my case there was none there) and invoke install-sh if check fails. Unfortunately it goes into some infinite loop.

Next step was to investigate install-sh starting from its arguments/options. Following are options which are used in command listed above:


```
-c            (ignored)
  -d            create directories instead of installing files.
```

So what I have done, since `-c` is ignored, I simply created missing directory

[CMD=""]mkdir /usr/local/libexec/mc/fish[/CMD]

and tried install again. This time it was successful.

Hope that will help.


----------

